# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Engenius Firmware

## MAuVE

Τίτλος :
Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο Αχιλλέας
Υπότιτλος :
Πως να καταστρέψετε μία Engenius φορτώνοντας απίθανα firmware

Η καινούργια Engenius δεν μέτραγε το VSWR με τα δικά της drivers, γι' αυτό δοκίμασα και τα τελευταία από την INTERSIL. Αλλά το πρόγραμα της intersil κάνει αυτόματα αναβάθμιση του firmware. Χαμός δηλαδή.
Οταν βρίσκει την κάρτα την εμφανίζει σαν INTERSIL HFA 384x/IEEE με
firmware 00.08.03.00
Δοκίμασα όλους τους συνδυασμούς drivers. 
Μου δούλεψε ο Compaq WL200 στα win2k.
Στα win98 που δουλεύει και το wlanexpert, τίποτα.

Μπορεί κάποιος να δεί το original firmware τι ver είναι και αν μπορεί να το αντιγράψει ; ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ τι εργαλεία χρησιμοποιείτε.

Αχιλλέα ζείς, εσύ μας οδηγείς

----------


## ggeorgan

Νικόλαε,
Στο Αχιλλέα συγχωρείται παρορμητική και λίγο αυτοκαταστροφική συμπεριφορά λόγω ηλικίας και λόγω ονόματος (βλ. και Ομήρου Ιλιάς). Στους μεγαλυτέρους όμως ...

----------


## Achille

EDIT γιατί δεν ισχύει πλέον...

----------


## MAuVE

> Νικόλαε,
> Στο Αχιλλέα συγχωρείται παρορμητική και λίγο αυτοκαταστροφική συμπεριφορά λόγω ηλικίας και λόγω ονόματος (βλ. και Ομήρου Ιλιάς). Στους μεγαλυτέρους όμως ...


Εφαρμοστέο το :
"δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος $%#@* το πισιά του"
Δεν λέει πουθενά ο διαβολάκος ή ο νεαρός διάβολος γιά να κάνεις τέτοιες σεχταριστικές ηλικιακές ομαδοποιήσεις. 
Οποιος έχει πισί δικαιούται να εφαρμόζει το :
"το πισί δεν ειν' αρνί να το βάλεις στο παχνί"

Ολα τα ανωτέρω σε ανταπόκριση της χτεσινής σου πρόσκλησης για κοσμιότητα στο φόρουμ. 
Papashark μήπως ήθελε νέα ενότητα με θέμα computer abuse ;

Νίκος σε κέφια

----------


## Achille

Όποιος έχει γερο στομάχι μπορεί να δοκιμάσει να flashάρει την EnGenius στο STA firmware 1.4.9 με το αρχείο που κάνω attach.
Επειδή έχω ήδη χαλάσει μία, δεν με παίρνει να χαλάσω και δεύτερη... πάντως το WinUpdate της Intersil θα σας πει αν δεν ταιριάζει το firmware (μόνο μην κάνετε Clear PDA σαν εμένα!).

Κανένας τολμηρός? Mauve?

----------


## MAuVE

> Κανένας τολμηρός? Mauve?


Οπως σού είπα Αχιλλέα το σκεφτόμουνα, αλλά όχι πλέον. 
Τι έγινε και άλλαξα γνώμη:

Κατόρθωσα να την κάνω να παίξει σε win2k σαν Compaq WL200 με τον configurator της Senao 2011. Δοκίμασα την test utility της Intersil και την έβαλα σε διαρκή εκπομπή. 
Τα αποτελέσματα τα βλέπετε στη φωτό. 
Η εκπομπή ξεκίνησε λίγο πάνω από τα 200mW (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των απωλειών του pigtail) και σταδιακά έπεσε (λόγω θέρμανσης) στα 170mW.
Τώρα ποιός το κάνει αυτό ;
α) τα drivers γιά compaq
β) to configurator γιά Senao
γ) το test utility της Intersil
Ερευνάται

Αν κανείς (papashark σε σένα πάει αυτό) έχει σε φορητό normal εγκατάσταση να τη φέρει να τη μετρήσουμε

----------


## papashark

> Αν κανείς (papashark σε σένα πάει αυτό) έχει σε φορητό normal εγκατάσταση να τη φέρει να τη μετρήσουμε


Φορμάρω τον φορητό μου και κάνουμε δοκιμές από τρίτη και μετά.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν κανείς (papashark σε σένα πάει αυτό) έχει σε φορητό normal εγκατάσταση να τη φέρει να τη μετρήσουμε
> 
> 
> Φορμάρω τον φορητό μου και κάνουμε δοκιμές από τρίτη και μετά.


Ταχύτατος.
Μη ξεχάσεις να περάσεις και τα Intersil Prism test utilities

----------


## Achille

> Η εκπομπή ξεκίνησε λίγο πάνω από τα 200mW (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των απωλειών του pigtail) και σταδιακά έπεσε (λόγω θέρμανσης) στα 170mW.


Δηλαδή η EnGenius έπαιζε 170-200mW? Και όχι 100mW που υποτίθεται ότι είναι;
Αφού έχεις εργαλείο που να μπορείς να μετρήσεις με ακρίβεια την ισχύ μιας κάρτας, να κανονίσουμε όταν έχουμε meeting περιοχής να μετρήσουμε με το HostAp την Engenius και τη Senao και να ανακοινώσουμε τα αποτελέσματα να ξέρει ο κόσμος τι ισχύ να βάζει να μην γεμίζει την μπάντα θόρυβο.
Το ίδιο να κάνουμε και σε Windows (φαντάζομαι ότι επιτρέπουν οι drivers ρύθμιση ισχύως).

----------


## LeChuck

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Κανένας τολμηρός? Mauve?
> 
> 
> Κατόρθωσα να την κάνω να παίξει σε win2k σαν Compaq WL200 με τον configurator της Senao 2011


Υπαρχει κανα link για τον configurator της Senao ;

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Υπαρχει κανα link για τον configurator της Senao ;


Της Senao. Αν δεν το βρείς στειλε με pm το email σου για να σου το στείλω

----------


## xaotikos

Όταν λέτε configurator εννοείτε τον driver, το utility που μπαίνει με αυτόν η κάτι άλλο. Driver και utility τα έχω...αν εννοείτε κάτι άλλο παρακαλώ πείτε μου γιατί ψάχνομαι με την engenius!!!!

----------


## MAuVE

> Όταν λέτε configurator εννοείτε τον driver, το utility που μπαίνει με αυτόν η κάτι άλλο. Driver και utility τα έχω...αν εννοείτε κάτι άλλο παρακαλώ πείτε μου γιατί ψάχνομαι με την engenius!!!!


configurator = utility

----------


## xaotikos

Ok thanx  ::

----------


## MaximillianGraves

> Ok thanx


einai to idio me afto pou einai stous drivers pou exei stin EnGenius
gia tin EL2511CD EXT2 PLUS pou katevases xtes..

min pedevese...

----------


## MAuVE

> einai stous drivers pou exei stin EnGenius
> gia tin EL2511CD EXT2 PLUS pou katevases xtes..


Χρησiμοποίησα αυτούς της Senao 2011

----------


## MaximillianGraves

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MaximillianGraves
> 
> einai stous drivers pou exei stin EnGenius
> gia tin EL2511CD EXT2 PLUS pou katevases xtes..
> 
> 
> Χρησiμοποίησα αυτούς της Senao 2011


e, fantazomai kai aftoi pano kato idioi tha nai den tous exo dei..

ypopsin oti oi drivers tis Senao kai EnGenius einai generic Prism drivers
kai einai ftiagmenoi apo tin Triplepoint
i opoia einai official partner tis Intersil

kai einai vasika oi idioi!!

gia afto kai oi drivers gia 2511 kanoun stin 2011 ktl..

kai to utility mallon aftoi to ftiaxnoun, den thymamai tora
den exo kai tipota mprosta mou na to koitakso  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

έκανες update με αυτούς τους drivers? 

http://www.senao.com/default-1.htm

για SL-2011CD?


πάντος από κάτω η καρτούλα γράφει: FCC ID: NI3-SL-2011CD-PLUS.

----------


## LeChuck

@MauVE

Eixes metrhsei ka8oloy thn engenius me toys mamisioys drivers gia na doyme poso einai pragmatika ?

----------


## MAuVE

> @MauVE
> 
> Eixes metrhsei ka8oloy thn engenius me toys mamisioys drivers gia na doyme poso einai pragmatika ?


Στα 2000 κρεμάει με τους μητρικούς (μαμίσιους) drivers. Περιμένω τον papashark να έρθει με laptop και νορμαλ εγκατάσταση γιά την μετρήσουμε (την κάρτα ε)

----------


## wiresounds

LOL  ::  

wiresounds

----------


## xaotikos

Μιας και λέμε για το firmware των engenius. Για ρίξτε μια ματιά τι έκαναν στη Θεσ/νίκη με firmware από Senao. Αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα στην engenius. 

http://www.salonicawireless.net/forum/i ... 4cfbc18453

----------


## MAuVE

> Μιας και λέμε για το firmware των engenius. Για ρίξτε μια ματιά τι έκαναν στη Θεσ/νίκη με firmware από Senao. Αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα στην engenius. 
> 
> http://www.salonicawireless.net/forum/i ... 4cfbc18453


Μπερδεμένα μας τα λέει ο φίλος dimanast. Μιλάει γιά firmware αλλά μάλλον εννοεί το configuration utility και τους drivers. Από όσο γνωρίζω γιά να γίνει firmware upgrade χρειάζεται το Winupdate. 
Αλλά μας λέει ότι "den katevasa to WinUpdate ... mono to Firmware."....
Αχιλλέα τι λες εσύ που το έχεις ψάξει περισσότερο ;

Σημειώνω ό,τι αυτό το configuration utility χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ στα 2000

----------


## Achille

Όντως κάτι έχει κάνει λάθος...η μόνη περίπτωση να ισχύουν αυτά που λέει, είναι να εννοεί ότι έβαλε drivers από την Senao και αυτοί κάνουν αυτόματα load firmware στην ram της κάρτας. Από κάποιος τέτοιους drivers έχουνε ξηλώσει το firmware και το χρησιμοποιούμε στο Linux  :: 

Σημείωση: Υπάρχουνε 2 είδη firmware, για flash και για ram, και δεν γίνεται να βάλεις το flash στη ram και το αντίστροφο...

Η netgate επίσης έβγαλε flash firmware για τη Senao (την Prism2.5, όχι την Engenius!)
http://www.netgate.com/support/prism_firmware/

----------


## dimanast

na me kai ego...

auto pou ekana itan na katevaso to arxeio 2011cd_xpfrm304.zip

to opoio exei mesa ena exe me to onoma FrmUpdate

to etrexa sta XP kai ekane Flash Update tin karta....

kanena problima se kamia apo tis 3  ::  treis kartes pou dokimasa....

meta evala ton driver apo to 2011cd_xpdrv2.0.zip tou idou site ...

to apotelesma eitan auto pou grafo kai sto SWN....
diladi ...

KALITERO link..... 

apo 50-60% quality pou eixa ,
piga sta 75-80% quality....

kai to strength anevike kata 5%....

as to dokimasei kapoios ....an thelei ..

----------


## MAuVE

> to etrexa sta XP kai ekane Flash Update tin karta....
> 
> kanena problima se kamia apo tis 3 :!: treis kartes pou dokimasa....
> 
> meta evala ton driver apo to 2011cd_xpdrv2.0.zip tou idou site ...


Τώρα έγινες σαφής. 
Οπως λέει και ο Αχιλλέας η κάρτα αυτή φοράει firmware σε δύο σημεία. Υποθέτω ότι το εσώτερο από τα δύο δεν άλλαξε με αυτό που έτρεξες όπως και στην δική μου περίπτωση (διάβασε το αρχικό μου ποστ) και είναι το 08.30 (μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις ?). Εγώ έτρεξα τους τελευταίους drivers από το site της Intersil που επίσης αλλάζουν ΚΑΤΙ (τι τώρα, δεν ξέρω). Αποτέλεσμα η ισχύς εξόδου σκαρφάλωσε στα 200mW. 

Τη βελτίωση στη επικοινωνία την είδες λαμβάνοντας σήμα από κάποιο σταθμό που παρέμεινε ο ίδιος πριν και μετά την αλλαγή, ή μεταξύ δύο "πατενταρισμένων" καρτών; Στη πρώτη περίπτωση θα υπήρξε βελτίωση στη λήψη. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση η βελτίωση θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί στην αύξηση της ισχύος εκπομπής. Αν δεν ήσουν στη Θεσ/νικη θα σου μέτραγα την έξοδο. Και κάτι άλλο. Δες σε παρακαλώ αν φορτώσεις τους original drivers θα δουλεύει η κάρτα ή θα κρεμάει όπως η δικιά μου

----------


## Achille

> auto pou ekana itan na katevaso to arxeio 2011cd_xpfrm304.zip
> to opoio exei mesa ena exe me to onoma FrmUpdate


Το οποίο είναι ένα stripped-down version του WinUpdate της Intersil. Επομένως όντως flash-αρες το firmware.
Τι version ήταν πριν τα PRI STA και τί είναι τώρα;
Τα δικά μου ας πούμε είναι:
Engenius:

NICID: id=0x8003 v1.0.0 (HWB3163 Rev B, Samsung PC Card Rev. B)
PRIID: id=0x0015 v0.3.0
STAID: id=0x001f v0.8.3 (station firmware)

Senao:

NICID: id=0x800c v1.0.0 (PRISM II (2.5) PCMCIA (SST parallel flash))
PRIID: id=0x0015 v1.1.0
STAID: id=0x001f v1.4.9 (station firmware)

----------


## jason

> na me kai ego...
> 
> auto pou ekana itan na katevaso to arxeio 2011cd_xpfrm304.zip
> 
> to opoio exei mesa ena exe me to onoma FrmUpdate
> 
> to etrexa sta XP kai ekane Flash Update tin karta....
> 
> kanena problima se kamia apo tis 3  treis kartes pou dokimasa....
> ...


Ποιά engenius?

Μιλάς για την PCMCIA EL-2011CD Plus Ext2 ?
Την δοκίμασες μετά σε κανένα άλλο λειτουργικό. (linux για παράδειγμα?)

thanks

----------


## dimanast

1)είναι το 08.30 (μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις ?)

pou mporo na to vo auto?

2)Τη βελτίωση στη επικοινωνία την είδες λαμβάνοντας σήμα από κάποιο σταθμό που παρέμεινε ο ίδιος πριν και μετά την αλλαγή, ή μεταξύ δύο "πατενταρισμένων" καρτών; 

tin karta tou AP mou den tin flashara kathoti douleuei...
ara mallon kaliteri lipsi  ::  

3)Δες σε παρακαλώ αν φορτώσεις τους original drivers θα δουλεύει η κάρτα ή θα κρεμάει όπως η δικιά μου 

oi drivers pou foraei einai autoi apo to site....

me allous drivers den douleuei to Site Survey

PS1
an tha katevo athina tha ertho na metrrisoume...

PS2
Nai einai i EL-2011....
oxi .. den mporo na dokimaso Linux giati den xero kai polla ...

----------


## CyberFreak

Μάλον δεν δουλεύει σε Linux...δοκίμασα το CQURE που είναι ένα Linuxaki σε δισκέτα και κάνει την καρτούλα AP ή BRIDGE! με δυνατότητες routing!

Να δω τώρα πως θα την ξεφλασάρω και να βάλω το παλιό firmware το 08.30

----------


## CyberFreak

Γίνετε να κάνει κανείς BackUP το Original Firmware το 08.30 για να το περάσω?

Λέτε να είναι αυτό το Original 2011cd_frm8c3.zip ?

Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει!

----------


## CyberFreak

τελικά αυτό είναι το το 08.03 και όχι το 08.30!!!

από ότι είδα απο το WinUpdate μπορείς να κάνεις BackUp το firmaware σου! Γι' αυτό όποιος μπορεί ας κάνει BackUp το 08.30!!!

----------


## Achille

Η Engenius έχει το 0.8.3 = 0.08.03.
Η δικιά σου τι έχει τώρα πάνω;
Δοκίμασες να βάλεις το STA firmware 1.4.9 που έχω κάνει post στο forum?
Μην το παραξηλώνεις με τα flashαρίσματα, γιατί προβλέπω να κάνει η κάρτα σου παρέα στη δικιά μου  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

ναι της έβαλα το 0.8.3 αλλά από ότι θυμάμε έλεγε στο configurator 0.08.30 και όχι τώρα που λέει 0.08.03.

Δεν δοκίμασα το STA Firmware...

Πάντος σίγουρα το Original είναι το 0.08.03???

----------


## Achille

Σίγουρα. Έτσι και αλλιώς το .30 είναι πολύ μεγάλο νούμερο για tiny revision, οπότε μάλλον δεν θα θυμάσαι καλά.

----------


## CyberFreak

Μόλις έβαλα το δικό σου Firmware 1.04.09.00 . Αυτό από που είναι και τι προσφέρει?

Πάω να το δοκιμάσω και απο το CQURE AP μήπως δουλέψει και από εκεί! Πάντος δεν μου δούλευε ούτε με το 0.08.03.

----------


## CyberFreak

> Senao: 
> 
> NICID: id=0x800c v1.0.0 (PRISM II (2.5) PCMCIA (SST parallel flash)) 
> PRIID: id=0x0015 v1.1.0 
> STAID: id=0x001f v1.4.9 (station firmware)


Achille Μην μου πεις ότι την έκανα Senao???


Πως μπορώ να δω όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία??

Το μονο που μπορω να σου πω είναι ότι έχω βάλει το δικό σου FirmWare

----------


## JPG

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Κανένας τολμηρός? Mauve?
> 
> 
> Οπως σού είπα Αχιλλέα το σκεφτόμουνα, αλλά όχι πλέον. 
> Τι έγινε και άλλαξα γνώμη:
> 
> Κατόρθωσα να την κάνω να παίξει σε win2k σαν Compaq WL200 με τον configurator της Senao 2011. Δοκίμασα την test utility της Intersil και την έβαλα σε διαρκή εκπομπή. 
> ...


Gia na diapistothei afto, mporeite poli apla na tin balete tin karta se ena mixanima me linux. An sto linux den bgalei tin idia isxi, tote malon oi drivers tin kanoun na doulepsei etsi.

An omos deite oti kai sto linux bgazei 170mW...tote pame oloi gia flasarisma!!!

----------


## Achille

> Achille Μην μου πεις ότι την έκανα Senao???
> Πως μπορώ να δω όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία??
> Το μονο που μπορω να σου πω είναι ότι έχω βάλει το δικό σου FirmWare


Senao δεν την έκανες, έβαλες όμως το ίδιο station firmware με την Senao. Άρα δουλεύει! Επομένως θα flash-άρω και γω τη δικιά μου κάποια στιγμή...
Τα στοιχεία τα βλέπεις με το πρόγραμμα "hostap_diag", εγώ το βρήκα στο source tree του hostap και το έκανα compile
(
cd /usr/src/hostap-version/utils
make
)
επίσης φαίνονται στο log του συστήματος. Στο debian πχ μπορείς να κάνεις:
tail -f /var/log/debug
και μετά βγάζεις και βάζεις την κάρτα και σου δείχνει τι version είναι και τι δεν παει καλά.

----------


## CyberFreak

Επιδή αυτή τη στγμή δεν έχω Linux το είδα με το WinUpdate.

Έχω βάλει το Station FirmWare 1.4.9 και το Primary 0.3.0

----------


## phronidis

Το δοκήμασα το update και όντως τρέχει και κάνει και scan, όμως δεν τρέχει το βοηθητικό πρόγραμμα που είχε η engenius για να ρυθμίσεις το SSID ή τρέχει με λιγότερες ρυθμίσεις.
Βέβαια δεν αποκλείω και την λάθος εγκατάσταση των Drivers μιά και υπήρχαν και οι προηγούμενοι άν και τους απεγκατάστησα.

----------


## CyberFreak

Απενεργοποίησε από τα win να την ελέγχει από αυτά...

Βάλε και τους Drivers της Senao

----------


## MAuVE

Αφού το δοκιμάσατε όλοι το έκανα και εγώ. Δούλεψε αμέσως (ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Αχιλλέα) και επιπλέον μου φάνηκε ότι βελτιώθηκε και η ευαισθησία του δέκτη. Εχοντας ακόμη το splitter του Δαμιανού στήθηκε αμέσως το συγκριτικό τεστ.

Εβαλα την cantenna μου να κοιτάει την απέναντι πολυκατοικία από όπου μέσω ανάκλασης έβλεπε το D-Link στην ταράτσα που δούλευε σαν AP. Εψαξα πολύ να βρώ μία θέση με σταθερό χαμηλό σήμα καλής ποιότητας.
Στην τελική θέση η Cisco έδινε ποιότητα σήματος 93-95% σταθερά.
Το σήμα της κεραίας το μοίρασα με το splitter στη Cisco και την Engenius.
Κατόπιν αρχισα να κάνω Qcheck. Επαιρνα 12 μετρήσεις εναλλάξ και στο τέλος πετούσα γιά κάθε κάρτα την καλύτερη και την χειρότερη και έβγαζα μέσο όρο των υπολοίπων 10.

Στο Upload, δηλαδή από τους 2 clients προς to AP, εξασφάλισα ότι ο δρόμος της επιστροφής που είναι απαραίτητος για το ACK (νομίζω ότι μεταδίδεται στα 2 Mbps ανεξάρτητα ταχύτητας) είναι σίγουρος και οποιαδήποτε μείωση του bitrate θα εξαρτάται απο το download (AP->clients). Το upload εξαρτάται κυρίως από την ευαισθησία του D-Link και γι΄αυτό είναι λογικό που η Engenious απέδωσε καλύτερα αφού έχει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ εκπομπής.

Η Engenious των 200 mW έστειλε 4570 Kbps ένώ η Cisco με τα 50 mW μόνο 2540 Kbps

Στο download ξεκίνησα το D-Link από τα 19dBm και συνέχισα μέχρι τα 10dBm. Τα αποτελεσματα έχουν ως ακολούθως :
Το πρώτο νούμερο είναι η ισχύς εκπομπής, το δεύτερο η ισχύς στη λήψη όπως την δείχνει το Cisco utility, στη συνέχεια Engenious και Cisco bitrates.
Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ο θόρυβος, όπως τον μετρά το Cisco utility, ήταν -105dBm (μετράμε δηλαδή την ευαισθησία της κάρτας και όχι τον θόρυβο της περιοχής) 

19dBm -84dBm 4335 kbps 3736 kbps
16dBm -87dBm 3715 kbps 4410 kbps
13dBm -91dBm τίποτα kbps 4322kbps
10dBm -96dBm τίποτα kbps 735kbps

Από τα παραπάνω βγαίνουν τα εξής συμπεράσματα :
α) (Αύτό που όλοι ξέρατε) ότι η Cisco είναι τουλάχιστον 4 dB πιό ευαίσθητη.
β) η Engenius "τα μαζεύει και πάει σπίτι της" σχεδόν μέσα σε 3dB
γ) στην πρώτη περίπτωση φαίνεται σαν η Cisco να έχει πρόβλημα από την "υψηλή" στάθμη σήματος, αφού στην συνέχεια με χαμηλότερο σήμα βελτιώνει το bitrate της (πολύ μυστήριο πράγμα το δοκίμασα πολλές φορές γιά να σιγουρευτώ)

----------


## MAuVE

Με ερώτησε ο Wiresounds αν με το νέο firmware (Achille style) βελτιώθηκε η ευαισθησία. 
Μετρήσεις πριν δεν είχα κάνει (και δεν ξαναβάζω το παλιό γιά να δοκιμάσω), αλλά θυμάμαι ότι όταν προσπαθούσα να συνδεθώ στο AP του Llaffer, η πατενταρισμένη LevelOne τα πήγαινε καλύτερα από την Engenius.

Να λοιπόν πως στήθηκε το δεύτερο συγκριτικό τεστ :
LevelOne vs Engenius

Το setup είναι ίδιο με το προηγούμενο. Η μόνη διαφορά, ότι δεν μπορώ να δώ τις στάθμες με το utility της Cisco. Αλλά αυτό δεν ενδιαφέρει. Αλλωστε, οι στάθμες είναι πολύ σχετικές. Σε ένα τεστ με τον Δαμιανό που χρησιμοποιήσαμε τις κάρτες μας, είχαμε μία συστηματική διαφορά 3 dB. 

Στο upload η Engenius των 200 mW έστειλε 4690 Kbps ενώ η LevelOne μόνο 389 Kbps. Αυτό μας δείχνει ότι η ισχύς εκπομπής της LevelOne (αυτή τέλος πάντων που περνάει από την μετατροπή) είναι πολύ μικρή και ανίσχυρη να οδηγήσει το δέκτη του D-Link. To test από δώ και πέρα, γι΄αυτή την κάρτα, περιορίζεται στο μέχρι πιό σημείο θα αντέξει και όχι σε τι ταχύτητες θα κάνει download

Στο download ξεκίνησα το D-Link από τα 19dBm και συνέχισα μέχρι τα 13dBm. Στα 10 dBm καμία κάρτα δεν ανταποκρίθηκε.

Τα αποτελεσματα έχουν ως ακολούθως : 
Πρώτο νούμερο η ισχύς εκπομπής του D-Link, στη συνέχεια levelOne και Engenious bitrates. 

19dBm 716 kbps 4313 kbps 
16dBm 222 kbps 3572 kbps 
13dBm τίποτα kbps 442kbps 

Από τα παραπάνω επιβαιβαιώνονται : 

α) Η Εngenius έχει αποτομή πτώση στην καμπύλη σταθμη σήματος/bitrate 
β) Αντέχει περισσότερο από την LevelOne, πράγμα που δεν έκανε τουλάχιστον σε μία περίπτωση στο παρελθόν, άρα μετά πάσης επιφυλάξεως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι το νέο firmware την βοήθησε στην ευαισθησία δέκτου

----------


## a_aris

> Κατόρθωσα να την κάνω να παίξει σε win2k σαν Compaq WL200 με τον configurator της Senao 2011. Δοκίμασα την test utility της Intersil και την έβαλα σε διαρκή εκπομπή



Άν δώσετε κανα link για το test utility θα με υποχρώνατε. Ψάχνω εδώ και τόσην ώρα στο site της intersil και δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι άλλαξαν τον τρόπο διάθεσης του...

ΥΓ. Και το ίδιο το πρόγραμμα να κάνετε attach εδώ (άν δέν είναι μεγάλο) δέν θα με πείραζε... Αλλιώς στο [email protected]

Thanks

----------


## a_aris

Thanks to papashark + MAuVE  ::

----------

